# مشروع تصنيع المربى و العصائر



## مبتدئ1 (8 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

بهذا الملف المرفق دراسة جدوى كاملة عن صناعة المربى والعصائر الطبيعية من الالف الى الياء

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة وابداء الرأي...........

والسلام عليكم


----------



## طارق الشاذلي (28 مارس 2008)

عل فكرو ال link فاضي و مفيش هي document انا محتاج دراسة جدوى لتصنيع العصائر و المربى ياريت تبعتها ضروري .


----------



## القفقف (12 يوليو 2008)

أحسنت وجزاك الله خيراً
ممكن لو سمحت تفيدني بأي دراسة لأي مشروع ...
للمراسلة: 
xxxxxxxx
فضلاً لا تضع وسائل الإتصال في مشاركاتك
الإدراة


----------



## القفقف (12 يوليو 2008)

xxxxxxxx
فضلاً لا تضع وسائل الإتصال في مشاركاتك
الإدراة


----------



## sas_kik (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## selection5 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ، حفضك الله و رعاك


----------



## صناعي1 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الملف المفيد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أمجد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks

-----------------------


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الإفادة


----------



## منارخليل (2 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم اللع خيرا*

جعه الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ودبيلا (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع


----------



## الحسن اوليف (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الدراسة القيمة


----------



## FPE a.abdo (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
علمك الله مالم تعلم ونفعك بم علمك


----------



## مراعي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز 
أحسنت بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## م. شريف صلاح (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدراسة


----------



## ahmedalmakky (19 مايو 2010)

*مصر*

لو سمحت انا امتلك مكان مساحته 27م واريد أن أقوم بتصنيع العصائر فيه
فهل يكفي هذا المكان؟
وشكرا


----------



## huosam dahish (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الخدمة المتميزة، حبذا لو احتوى على تفاصيل الادوات مع الصور لها وطريقة عملها


----------



## kmasoft (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ودبكري (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الدراسة كافية ووافية بس كيف تعقيم البرطمانات وكم درجة حرارة الحفظ والتخزيين وكم مدة الصلاحية عادة


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_hani_966 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على جهودك


----------

